# Buddy in his car seat for the first time !



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

Buddy in his car seat ! 

Where are we going ?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

He's adorable & those eyes!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is totally precious!! Did he get a ride?


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

first of all , Buddy appropriate all the complements .

Yes Nanci , He did . But he cried and he wanted to go home . Lol

The ride was about 5 to 7 minutes !


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Buddy is truly a stunner - I agree with exceptionally beautiful eyes.
Can you get a close up eye shot of buddy?? 
Buddy could model puppy car seats! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Buddy should be on his way to 'The cutest pup in the world' show!


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Thanks everybody !*

Thanks to all of you for kind words ,

Honestly , That's how I feel about all of you guys puppies and dogs ,they 

are absolutely beautiful and handsome specially when you guys take a picture in 

the snow ! Amazing . We don't get snow here.

If I can have him to sit for few seconds I will take pictures of him more often.

Thanks again everyone .


----------

